# Utah National Rainbow Gathering



## Charlie

The location has been announced. http://www.welcomehome.org/rainbow/index.html

I might go, depending how this weekend goes. Anybody else going? I'm in Washington. If I'm going, I'll post after this weekend. I plan to play lots of guitar and travel around the country this summer.


----------



## Bo Jangles

Up in Michigan, trying to get a ride, I can jug there.


----------



## North

I'll be going, coming from Manitoba, Canada. Trying to arrange a way I can drive down but may be hitching.


----------



## pigpen

there's also a gathering going on in west virginia for anyone who can't make it/doesn't want to go to utah. I don't have the location but if you have a facebook, i'm pretty sure you can just search WV Rationals and find out everything you need to know. 

I personally would rather go to WV but have obligations I must fulfill which will find me in Utah. Should be in the woods in a weeks time. I heard the site's above 9,000 ft so that's something to keep in mind.


----------



## Charlie

what should be kept in mind for the conditions? I was thinking of just hitchhiking there with minimal gear. What gear do you think will be necessary there? and will the elevation require any other gear?


----------



## Sip

Heavy police there too, or so the FB page says. I was going, dad blew out a lung on a horse, so I gotta hang around. Bring sleeping bag and warm clothes for night time. Gets cold there at night. Seen pics of the site. Looks pretty good. Beautiful, actually.


----------



## pigpen

prepare for cold nights. my hippie sources tell me rhodiola is good for adapting to high altitude. 

also, a friend whose in the woods right now has informed me that someone got knifed a couple nights ago so there's heavy pig presence for the time being. so basically hide your shit as if you were going to a highly publicized and policed event. expect roadblocks. 

also, the creek that runs through the site is a protected trout habitat, people have been threatened with tickets for entering the water.

also, to anyone who was involved in pushing for this site at council, what the fuck? what the fuck...


----------



## pigpen

so i guess they (the cops) caught the chick who stabbed someone, so hopefully they back the fuck off a little.


----------



## Apothegm

I'm going, heading out from central California. Looking for a road dog.

Note.. I'm a proper jugger.


----------



## Charlie

Pigpen, you are so helpful to me. That tip about rhodiola is a wonderful tip, I'm going to look up if I can find it in health food stores and what forms it comes in (tea, pill, honey).

Thanks also for letting us know the current situation at the gathering. Do you have any tips for avoiding sketchy stabbers and violent people?

I'm not sure what happened at council, I haven't been to one before.


Apothegm, I'm home in Washington for now. I'm still coming up with a plan before I leave. I was thinking of hitchhiking as I have a lot of fun doing this. Where in Central California are you? I may be willing to meet up with you and be your road dog as I would like a road dog too. I'd like to talk to you a little bit first to see what's up, before making a plan.


----------



## pigpen

exercise caution when attempting to subdue people who are black out drunk and causing a scene. 

don't push away the family who are equipped to deal with this type of shit just because you don't like drinking or disagree with the methods they employ to keep your ass safe from cops and pissed off, armed locals attempting to evict the gathering or break into your westfalia.


----------



## Charlie

These are both very good suggestions to keep in mind. Do you know of any kitchens that are particularly good at this gathering? You said something about pissed off, armed locals. I've been to two gatherings and I haven't seen people like that. That sounds worse than a black out drunk causing a scene. What sort of problems have pissed off, armed locals caused for rainbow family in the past? And how are the locals in Utah? I'm from Washington and most people here are pretty laid back, are people in Utah similar? or am I in for a trip? Also, if I volunteer in a kitchen, could forest service or cops see me as an authoritative figure and try to give me more hastle just for being in the kitchen? Or do I not have to worry about that as somebody else will probably be in charge of that kitchen?


----------



## walkswithcrows

if all goes well ill be there on the 2nd. im catching a ride with a friend i grew up with who just happens to be moving there from are home town. i really appriciate all the info on this so keep it coming pleez. this will be my first travel experience cuz theres no return ticket with my ride. will it be easy to find other people to travel with that are not shitbag scumfucks?


----------



## walkswithcrows

Too all who are seeking a way there may you find the way....


----------



## walkswithcrows

Too clairify... i said it would be my first travel expierence but i ment more that it would be the first time i've lived out of a backpack with my dog. X p


----------



## Charlie

I'm looking at leaving this Friday or Saturday. Since nobody else has contacted me directly yet, I think I will be hitchhiking to Utah via I-82 and I-84. I've just need to clean house and my car and pack my bags today and tomorrow before I go. I'm also planning to attend other music festivals and gatherings in the next few weeks.


----------



## drewski

Rainbow Gathering fuckin' blows. I went to Spring Council and National Gathering in Montana last year and not only did I see tons of scumbags getting in fights (this was not just in the "A-Camp") there were people getting their shit stolen left and right. Junkies screaming at each other, people's dogs getting loose and attacking other dogs, people shitting in random places without digging a hole, throwing trash everywhere. It's a fuckin' joke.

One night I left my tent while I slept in my friends' bus for the night, and the next morning I come down and open it to find some fucking disgusting stinky hippie snuggled up inside my sleeping bag and my tent wreaked like shit. The dude woke up thinking I was going to kick his ass and when I didn't he proceeded to apologize a hundred times following me around as I went to gather fire supplies, and then I just ended up giving him my nice ass sleeping bag and tent cause I didn't wanna deal with it.

Don't get me wrong, I met a lot of nice open-minded people there, but a majority of the people I witnessed at the Spring Council and at the actual Gathering were fuckin' wingnuts, junkies, alcoholics, and just plain scumbags. Don't waste your time.


----------



## Charlie

Whatever


----------



## Charlie

Drewski, you're being negative and whining so whatever, don't waste your time.


----------



## Kim Chee

drewski said:


> Rainbow Gathering fuckin' blows.


I actually made a thread recently where you can write of your Rainbow experience whether positive or negative.
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/rainbow-gathering-ever-been.19656/

It is ok to poop over there.


----------



## drewski

Haha, thanks michael. I'll be sure to poop over there now that Charlie has his mellow all harshed. 

Charlie brah make sure you got your bliss brah, dig a shitter brah, welcome home brah, lovin you brah.


----------

